# Zubringerweg von Feucht zur Zeugenbergrunde gesucht



## CC. (13. Mai 2012)

Servus,
kann jemand einem Nichtansässigen einen hübschen Zubringerweg von Feucht Richtung Dillberg / Zeugenberge beschreiben, gpx nehme ich auch gerne  wenig Asphalt, wenig S-/ Regionalbahn.

Fahre am Dienstag früh um Neumarkt. Insider Tips werden gerne genommen.

Wer Lust hat mitzufahren... hier melden.

Danke und Grüße,
CC.


----------



## chris84 (13. Mai 2012)

Ich muss Dienstag leider arbeiten... 

Was hättest du denn gerne? möglichst kurz, möglichst wenig höhenmeter? oder möglichst alles mitholen was geht? 
Zur Auswahl stehen z.B. Schwarzachklamm und diverse Trails inkl. Dillberg, alternativ geht aber auch am Kanal entlang mit Einstieg in Berg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (13. Mai 2012)

Ich hätte gern: kurz, viele Trails  Wobei Schwarzbachklamm nicht bevorzugt ist, weil man da nicht vorankommt. Aber ich kann ja oben lang fahren. Berg ist zu weit weg.
Was bietet sich an, Richtung Postbauer-Heng oder Richtung Großvoggendorf / Dillberg zu fahren? Diagonal durch den Steckeleswald oder erst Kanal?


----------



## chris84 (13. Mai 2012)

ich glaube kurz und viele Trails klappt da nicht...
die schnellste Variante dürfte sein: am Kanal entlang bis Pfeifferhütte, und von dort an den Radwegen entlang der B8 folgen. Das ist aber eher langweilig. 

Eine wirklich spannende Alternative konnte ich jetzt auf die schnelle jedoch nicht ausmachen, die Trails am Dillberg machen in die andere Richtung mehr Spaß, von Peunting aus z.B. kommt man da wohl nicht wirklich hoch, runter macht sicher mehr Spaß...

Vielleicht weiß aber jemand anderes noch was...


----------



## CC. (13. Mai 2012)

Ich danke Dir. Habs mir schon fast gedacht. Werde wohl die S-Bahn nehmen und ausgeruht in die Trails einsteigen. Als Ausgleich nehme ich dann am Abend ein Bier mehr 

Grüße,
CC.


----------



## krasse-banny911 (15. Mai 2012)

Fahr über Burgthann durch den Wald nach Ezelsdorf und dann Richtung Grub.

Heißt übrigens Kleinvoggenhof und Großvoggenhof.


----------



## scratch_a (15. Mai 2012)

Bin jetzt wahrscheinlich zu spät dran...sorry.

Aber ich glaub, ich würd beim ersten Mal einfach auf den alten Kanal, dort bis zum Einschnitt Dörlbach (da ist immernoch eine Baustelle, weil vor Jahren der Hang runter rutschte), einfach die Straße rauf nach Grub, Großvoggenhof und da hinten rauf nach Dillberg.
Ist ziemlich einfach zu fahren (nur Schotter und Asphalt), aber wohl nicht der kürzerste und attraktivste Weg...werden schon so 18km sein.

Der kürzerste Weg ist wohl entlang der B8, Etzelsdorf und über Buch rauf aufm Dillberg (da gibts dann mehrere Möglichkeiten raufzufahren).

Von Richtung Peunting könnte man übern Brentenberg (schöner steiler Anstieg  ) rauf zum Dillberg.

Ach eigentlich fürn alle Weg nach Rom...oder so 

Und welche Zeugenbergrunde willst du eigentlich fahren? Die Radfahrer oder die Wanderer?  Wieviel gesamt-km/Höhenmeter ist das Ziel?

Ich beneide dich jedenfalls drum, wenn du heute bei dem super Wetter die Runde fährst. Ich muss leider daheim rumsitzen, weil ich wegen starken Rückenschmerzen krankgeschrieben bin und auch nicht ansatzweise Radfahren kann


----------



## CC. (16. Mai 2012)

Danke Euch Allen für Eure Hilfe, auch wenn ich die letzten Posts erst jetzt gelesen habe 
Habe die S-Bahn genommen und meine Kraft für die Trails gespart. Gefahren bin ich wahrscheinlich den Wanderweg lt. GPS-Tour gegen den Uhrzeigersinn (gibts noch eine Tour für Radler?). Mußte um 16:00 wegen schlechtem Wetter in Loderbach abbrechen, mir hats ins Smartphone-Navi geregnet :-( 

Tolles Wetter bis nachmittag, tolle Tour, super Trails, imposante Landschaft, wenig Verkehr...
Muß ich nochmal fahren und dann auch den Dillberg mitnehmen.

@chris: Paß auf, mit Arbeit versaut man sich den ganzen Tag und kommt nicht mal zum Radlfahren.
@scratchy: gute Besserung!

Grüße,
CC.

Hätte gerne jetzt noch ein Bild eingestellt, kann es aber von meinem Androiden nicht hochladen *zefix.


----------



## scratch_a (16. Mai 2012)

Danke, es wird von Tag zu Tag besser, aber leider nur sehr langsam 

Ja, das war wohl die Wanderroute, die du dann gefahren bist.

Die Tour für Radler (http://tourismus-landkreis-neumarkt.de/nathus/fdserver/133/file_4607.pdf) ist eher für Familien. Also gut ausgebaute Radwege ohne Höhenmeter...mitm MTB eher uninteressant und langweilig .

Was hast dann gestern in Loderbach gemacht bzw. wie bist dann heimgekommen? Nach Postbauer wäre ja über Dillberg der fast der kürzerste Weg gewesen?
Habs mir gestern noch gedacht. Kurz nachdem ich den Beitrag abgeschickt hatte, zogen die dunkeln Wolken aus Franken rüber und ich dachte mir dann "oh oh, da wird wohl einer nass werden".

Aber Feucht ist ja jetzt nicht soweit weg und da wirst es dann schon irgendwann nochmal zum Dillberg schaffen. Ich finde jedenfalls, dass er schon eine Tour wert ist. Wobei ich dann nicht so fahren würde, wie es bei der von dir verlinkten GPS-Route eingezeichnet ist. Da sieht es so aus, als würde man das Beste von ganz oben verpassen und erst weiter unten einsteigen. Und unten dagegen geht es dann zu schnell links auf den Schotterweg. Da kann man noch ein gutes Stück schön auf einem Waldpfad bleiben.
Aber der ganze Wald hat es mit seinem Wegenetz schon in sich.
Wir sind die letzten Wochen immer an der Heinzburg zum üben hängen geblieben .


----------



## CC. (16. Mai 2012)

Hab vom Wolfstein bis Loderbach eine Stunde (in Worten: EINE) gebraucht, da navigatorisch und Saisonal- und Bratwurstbedingt manche Wege einfach nicht da waren .-( Das kostet Zeit und Nerven. Im Wald war dann wegen Holzfällung und vieler querliegender Bäume kein Weiterkommen mehr, also Umweg. Mit der kalten Luft und dem Gegenwind (übrigens den ganzen Tag, egal welche Richtung) kam dann der Regen. Hab mein Smarty weggepackt und bin auf Sicht über Holzheim nach NM Bahnhof geradelt. Hab heute auf der Karte gesehen, daß Pölling kürzer und einfacher ist. Aber Postbauer-Heng ohne Navi wäre schwieriger und anstrengender gewesen. siehe oben.



> Wobei ich dann nicht so fahren würde, wie es bei der von dir verlinkten  GPS-Route eingezeichnet ist. Da sieht es so aus, als würde man das Beste  von ganz oben verpassen und erst weiter unten einsteigen. Und unten  dagegen geht es dann zu schnell links auf den Schotterweg. Da kann man  noch ein gutes Stück schön auf einem Waldpfad bleiben.


Wo meinst Du? Gibts Koordinaten?

CC.


----------



## scratch_a (16. Mai 2012)

Achso, ja das ist bißl doof gelaufen dann 

Hab dir mal schnell den Weg einskizziert und als kml drangehängt, wie ich runterfahren würde.
Wenn du diesen mit der Route von der Zeugenbergrunde vergleichst siehst du, dass ich weiter oben einsteigen und unten zuerst noch etwas weiter gerade aus fahren würde. Das untere Stück ist geschmackssache (Zeugenbergrunde geht direkt auf den Schotterweg und ist somit wohl etwas direkter nach Loderbach, ich würd einen kleinen Umweg zwecks anspruchsvolleren Weg in Kauf nehmen), aber das obere würde ich mir nicht entgehenlassen wollen, auch wenns nur paar hundert Meter sind. Wenn man da oben beim Einstieg ist, sieht man runterwärts eine Rinne und links davon geht oberhalb der Rinne der Trail runter. Für mich als fortgeschrittener Anfänger immernoch eine kleine Herausforderung, meine Frau fährt bisher "nur" die Rinne runter.

Das macht aber vor allem dann Sinn, wenn man die Zeugenbergrunde mit dem Uhrzeigersinn fährt *g.
Wobei man diese Strecke ja auch gut außerhalb der Zeugenbergrunde mit einplanen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (16. Mai 2012)

Danke. Schau ich mir an und werde es beim nächsten Mal mit einbauen. Die Tour zu wiederholen und dabei andersherum zu fahren ist sicher interessant .-)

Grüße,
CC.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Mai 2012)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Achso, ja das ist bißl doof gelaufen dann
> 
> ...meine Frau fährt bisher "nur" die Rinne runter.
> 
> .



 Is immer noch anspruchsvoll genug für nen Anfänger mit nicht so viel "Augen zu und runter"- Mumm... vor allem mit dem längs liegenden Baum dadrin... Immerhin fahr ich jetzt runter und nicht nur mit auf dem Boden schleifenden Füßen....   @ CC: Wennst mal Dillberg fahren willst mit der Zeugenbergrunde, könnten wa uns ja gerne mal treffen... da oben kennen wir uns jetzt halbwegs gut auf und müssen navi-technisch kaum noch anhalten... Vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal was...


----------



## Milan0 (16. Mai 2012)

An einer geführten Tour am Dillberg hätte ich auch mal Interesse. Meine Schwester wohnt direkt am Fuss (Buch) da nehme ich mal beim nächsten Besuch das MTB mit Ausrüstung mit...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Mai 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> An einer geführten Tour am Dillberg hätte ich auch mal Interesse. Meine Schwester wohnt direkt am Fuss (Buch) da nehme ich mal beim nächsten Besuch das MTB mit Ausrüstung mit...



 Rechtzeitig ankündigen dann  Wir sind momentan nur am WE unterwegs (scratch evtl auch mal unter der Woche, falls ihn die Arbeit mal eher heimlässt und er dann mag), und dann auch eher nachMittags... Vermutlich gibt's da aber eh noch tausend andere schicke Stellen, die wir auch (noch) nicht kennen... Eine hab ich vor drei Wochen mal erkundet... bei der zweiten Abfahrt auch sehr bodennah


----------



## chris84 (17. Mai 2012)

Dillberg und Zeugenberge könnten wir mal was machen. Da kenn ich mich inzwischen auch ganz gut aus ohne ständig aufs Navi zu glotzen. Man könnte sich auch irgendwo zwischen Feucht und Altdorf treffen und die Altdorfer Trails noch mitholen. Und von dort über Gnadenberg und den Velburger Weg zum Dillberg. 

Bin dieses WE nicht im Lande, aber für Pfingsten wär das doch was, oder?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (17. Mai 2012)

chris84 schrieb:


> Dillberg und Zeugenberge könnten wir mal was machen. Da kenn ich mich inzwischen auch ganz gut aus ohne ständig aufs Navi zu glotzen. Man könnte sich auch irgendwo zwischen Feucht und Altdorf treffen und die Altdorfer Trails noch mitholen. Und von dort über Gnadenberg und den Velburger Weg zum Dillberg.
> 
> Bin dieses WE nicht im Lande, aber für Pfingsten wär das doch was, oder?



 Velburger Weg??     Pfingsten sind wir voraussichtlich bei meinen Eltern im Sauerland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (17. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Angebote, komme gerne darauf zurück. Melde mich, wenn ich wieder im Lande bin.

Grüße,
CC.


----------



## chris84 (18. Mai 2012)

http://www.fraenkischer-albverein.de/wandern/unsere-wanderwege/687-weg-nr-038
Das Stück vom alten Kanal bis rauf zum Dillberg...

von Neumarkt nach Velburg wollt ich den Weg aber auch mal fahren...


----------



## scratch_a (19. Mai 2012)

Der "Velburger Weg" geht halt wirklich laut der Beschreibung bei uns weg und ich hab noch nie was davon gehört und die Markierung ist mir auch noch nicht aufgefallen 
Aber werd ich jetzt mal aufpassen.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. Mai 2012)

Gestern sind wir nen Teil des Velburger Wegs gefahren... wenn man's weiß, achtet man auch mal auf die Markierungen  Und auf den Kanal runterwärts sind wir den auch schon zwei,dreimal gefahren... raufwärts macht das da im Wald glaub ich längst nicht so viel Spaß


----------



## chris84 (25. Mai 2012)

Wie schauts aus am WE, sollen wir Sonntag oder Montag etwas starten diesbezüglich? 

Ich werd auf jeden Fall unterwegs sein. An einem der beiden Tage vielleicht Richtung Velburg...


----------



## scratch_a (25. Mai 2012)

Also wir (Wapi und ich) sind jetzt ab morgen für einige Tage im Sauerland, sorry.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. Juni 2012)

Wie schaut's denn am Donnerstag aus?? Irgendwer was geplant?? 
Ich hätt Bock auf Dillberg und ne Abfahrt den Brentenberg runter...


----------



## CC. (6. Juni 2012)

Schade, bin lädiert und nicht im Lande :-(


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. Juni 2012)

Irgendwann wird's schonmal klappen...


----------



## chris84 (10. Juni 2012)

Ich war die Woche im wohlverdienten Urlaub außer Landes 

ich werde aber evtl. morgen ne Runde drehen wenn das Wetter mitspielt, hab noch Urlaub. Falls jemand mitwill...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (15. Juni 2012)

Wie schauts dieses WE aus? jemand Lust auf ein Ründchen, Sonntag morgen vielleicht?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Juni 2012)

chris84 schrieb:


> Wie schauts dieses WE aus? jemand Lust auf ein Ründchen, Sonntag morgen vielleicht?



Kommt drauf an wann für dich "morgens" ist... Vor 10 schaffen wir's hier nicht loszufahren, wie ich uns kenne. 

Also, wenn's nicht zu früh ist und ich morgen wieder fit bin, wären wir scho dabei...


----------



## chris84 (16. Juni 2012)

ich wollt schon "etwas" früher starten. Macht aber nix, ich kann mir die Zeit ja auf dem Weg zum Treffpunkt vertreiben 

Wie wärs mit 10 Uhr am Kanal in Berg, erste Kanalbrücke von Neumarkt aus kommend (die ist ungefähr auf Höhe Netto/OMV-Tanke), dort wo die Straße nach Großwiesenhof über den Kanal führt.


----------



## CC. (16. Juni 2012)

Ehrlich Jungs, mir ist das zu heiß und ich bin Kärwa geschädigt. fit wär ich vielleicht. Aber um zehn geht gar net. Da bin ich zum Frühschoppen 
Viel Spaß morgen,
CC.


----------



## chris84 (17. Juni 2012)

so heiß war es heute gar nicht... und kärwa-geschädigt zählt auch nicht 

warum geht 10 net? ist dir das zu spät?


----------



## scratch_a (17. Juni 2012)

wann fährst du dann so los am we, wenn du um 10e schon bei berg warst?

ich wäre zwar heut auch schon bald genug wach gewesen (leider aber vorallem wegen schmerzen), aber sonst lass ich es auch gern etwas ruhiger/später angehn...schließlich ist das ja nur ein hobby und soll spaß machen


----------



## CC. (17. Juni 2012)

chris84 schrieb:


> so heiß war es heute gar nicht... und kärwa-geschädigt zählt auch nicht
> 
> warum geht 10 net? ist dir das zu spät?



Überraschenderweise hielten sich heute die Temperaturen in Grenzen, sonst hätte der Frühschoppen keinen Spaß gemacht  Heute war kein Radfahren vorgesehen, daher auch der Schlamper gestern und heute. Macht auch mal Spaß, zudem die Verlockungen übergroß sind: in jedem Dorf mindestens ein Fest, Livemusic!!!! und kein Bier, was nicht schmeckt 

Beim nächsten Mal bin ich mit dabei... und dann vor zehn.

@scratchy: immer noch nicht besser?

CC.

*Tip für heute abend? 3:1! und Holland fährt heim


----------



## chris84 (17. Juni 2012)

ich bin um 8:30 los... Für Sonntags ist das eigentlich frühste Zeit, da die Bäckerei erst um 7:30 aufmacht 
Es gibt aber auch schonmal Ausnahmen, Biken in den Sonnenaufgang z.B... oder wenn ü30° gemeldet sind, dann fahr ich auch schonmal vorm Frühstück...
Später wie 10 starte ich aber für gewöhnlich Sonntags nie, sonst wird es mit dem Mittagessen zu spät wenns ne ordentliche Runde werden soll. Außerdem hat man dann so wenig vom Tag...


----------

